# What is the difference between wood stain and wood finish?



## Peter88 (Feb 28, 2013)

Any also tell me can I apply polyurethane on top of either of them? Do I even need polyurethane if I apply one of these?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2013)

Peter88 said:


> Any also tell me can I apply polyurethane on top of either of them? Do I even need polyurethane if I apply one of these?


Wood stain is just that, it colors the wood but does nothing to protect it. Any stained wood will need a finish like polyurethane to protect it.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2013)

Stains are intended to change the color of the wood whereas finish is designed to protect the wood. Stains also tend to mask the grain in some cases whereas most finishes enhance the grain. Dye can be used to change wood color, but it doesn't hide the grain like a stain.

You can apply oil based poly over oil stains or dry water based products. Water based poly really shouldn't be used over an oil based stain. When in doubt, a coat of dewaxed shellac can be used as a base for just about anything and between layers of otherwise non-compatible products.


----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2013)

Minwax has wood finish that "penetrates, stains and seals".
It's just an oil based stain, and needs a finish over it.


----------



## Eagleeye (Mar 1, 2013)

When the EPA came out with new regulations about 10 yrs ago many of the manufactures had to change the wording on the label and added a slight bit of finish to get around the VOC regulations. Many of the stains lost some of the ability to penetrate. That may explain why the wording is confusing. Most are made to change the color and a seperate finish is needed over them.


----------

